# My Gunnr Girl is at the Vet Today.



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Gunnr is at the Vet today. She came in last nite clearly in pain and discomfort and just couldn't settle herself in a comfortable position. We checked her gut sounds, gave her Tagament and bread to settle her stomach in case she ate something, but she was still distressed. 
She was pretty restless through the nite and was clearly not herself this morning. Gunnr meets the morning 4 feet off the ground, at a 100 mile an hour, today she walked out with me. 
She got a little better through the morning, but my wife says that she whimpers if you touch her tail, so she's off to the vets for some Xrays and a check.
I hate it when I can't see what's wrong with them and causing them pain. make me feel inept. :-[

Bummer is that tomorrow was her scheduled 6 month vet check and shots appointment.
Thanks for the ear folks. I know ya' guys, and gals, would understand.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Aw Gunnr. Fingers crossed that it is nothing serious. On the bright side, since she's already at the vet today, maybe they can save you a trip and give her shots a day early.

Our Mischa had explosive diarrhea at 12 weeks of age (sorry for the visual term). I got home and let her out of her crate and as soon as we were at the door, just about to open the door, she threw up right in front of my feet too. Took her to the vet and $130 later we found out she had Giardia. Have been giving her her antibiotics and she's back to being her crazy self the very next day.

Definitely not in the same boat as you, but I know what it's like to be concerned for our Vs.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Gunnr, keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I can imagine it would be pretty disturbing to have your V just get up quietly in the morning and not explode into the new day.

Hopefully your vet finds something that is easily fixed and she is back to normal amounts of madness in no time.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Absolutely we understand! You have my sympathy for your anxiety, and well wishes for Gunnr. It would be so much easier if they had words to tell us what was wrong.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words folks.
Turns out that Gunnr _*broke her tail !*_ I didn't even know that they could do that without catching it in a door or something. Technically,she fractured one of the bones in her tail, so she gets to take Metacam for a few days, and it will have to heal on it's own.

I think she did it climbing around in the cord wood pile going after chipmunks, or small birds. What a hammerhead !Oh well, at least she won't have to wear an e-collar.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad its an easy fix!

I imagine it would hurt though poor girl.


----------



## Kimm992 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ouch! Glad it's nothing too serious! Hope she's back to her regular self soon!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Here's to quick healing.... sure hope it doesn't affect her ability to do the Vizsla Wiggle!


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

My youngest pup did that and used the Metacam and it worked great!

Just remember it might look ok after a few days/weeks, but she needs to take it easy. My pup re-hurt her tail about a 1 month later.

I am glad to hear she is ok!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Gunnr is pretty much back to her usual self, but every now and then she gets excited and starts wiggling around and has to stop and sit down really quick due to her tail. It's just going to take some time.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh poor girl. How do you tell a Vizsla not to wiggle?


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to hear Gunnr is on the mend. Is her tail still strait? How hard it must be not to wag.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Good news! I sort of thought it must be a tail issue when you mentioned your wife noticed her having a hard time w/ it being touched. I hoped that was the issue because I assumed it would be painful but not a threat to the dog. But yeah, I don't imagine Rosie could help herself from wiggling, no matter how painful.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Gunnr, so glad to hear that your girl will be ok...sorry for the slow response, I have been out of the country for the past week and I am trying to catch up on all of my message boards, facebook, emails while trying to work.


Poor little Wiggle Butt!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

To All

Gunnr is pretty much back to her normal self. Occasionally she'll brush her tail against something just right and it will bother her. She'll scoot real quick like a waterbug and sit down when this happens. 
Tika nosed her tail last nite and they had a little "discussion", but were back to laying down in a few moments.

Gunnr isn't really a typical wiggle butt Vizlsa, she's more of a whirling dancer type of girl. Tika on the other hand is most defintely a little wiggle butt.

Now I just got to get Gunnr to teach Tika to use the automatic waterer I installed yesterday and life will be grand.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear that Gunnr's back to being perfect!

I forgot to ask earlier, but I was wondering if her tail was/is docked?


----------

